# Tribute to Master Moses Powell, 1/28/07



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Jan 30, 2007)

I was fortunate enough to have been invited to Aaron Banks Hall of Fame Tribute to Master Moses Powell at Madison Square Garden.  I can't begin to tell you how many Shihans, Hanshis, Sokes, Masters, Sifus and Senseis there were.  I went with my friend Rico Mercado.  Rico was promoted to 10th Dan and his daughter Nicky to Shodan.  I got to see Lou Neglia, Rico Guy, 'Lil' John Davis and my old friend Tayari Casale.  Tayari was one of the best kung-fu fighters ever.  The message  never forget.
Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------



## Infinite (Jan 30, 2007)

.​


----------



## exile (Jan 30, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jan 30, 2007)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 30, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 30, 2007)

.


----------



## Drac (Jan 30, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## searcher (Jan 30, 2007)

The loss of a national treasure.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 31, 2007)

.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 31, 2007)

.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 31, 2007)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 31, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 31, 2007)

:asian:
.


----------



## pstarr (Feb 1, 2007)

:asian: .


----------

